
Ask HN: Best resources for learning games theory - imraj96
I&#x27;m looking for recommendations of materials to learn the core ideas of pure and applied game theory.
======
_ology
[http://www.amazon.com/Gentle-Introduction-Theory-
Mathematica...](http://www.amazon.com/Gentle-Introduction-Theory-Mathematical-
World/dp/0821813390) is a cool little book that introduces matrix game theory.
(And I wrote
[https://metacpan.org/pod/Game::Theory::TwoPersonMatrix](https://metacpan.org/pod/Game::Theory::TwoPersonMatrix)
because of it.)

